# Kharn the Betrayer Conversion Help



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello Heresy 

So anyone that has ever used or faced Kharn the Betrayer in a game will know that he can be a complete badass in combat, butchering several models throughout the game

Lately, I have began to feel somewhat let down by the current Kharn model. Something about it dosnt sit right with me, most likely the pose and bland model. Ive been tossing up converting him into something more reflective of what he can achieve in a 40k game for a while, and have finally decided I want to convert him

Im kind of stuck for what to use though 

So if anyone can point me in the right direction, in the form of ideas, of what parts to use, what pose looks cool etc it would be greatly appreciated 

If/When I manage to finish my conversion, I will post pictures of the final result


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

when i built my kharn, i used the body of a possessed marine as the base, and then used bits from my bits box to finish him off, along with a FW chain axe


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Well it would have been nice if you have done a little research and posted some suggestions of what you had in mind.

A good base for the model could be either of the chaos terminator lords bodies or the regular chaos lords. Then just go from there and make him as bad ass as you want too.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

fynn said:


> when i built my kharn, i used the body of a possessed marine as the base, and then used bits from my bits box to finish him off, along with a FW chain axe


No offence but this makes me think he's a nid....Kharn the nid.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

aye, gorechild is supposed to be a maaassive chainaxe, with teeth ripped out from huuuge dragons... a bog-standard chainaxe just doesnt fill gorechild's shoes imo  if i was converting kharn, (which playin tzeentch i probably wont) gorechild would have to be the centre of attention on the model, beatifully decorated with imperial guts and gibbles ^.^ i'd have it as a two handed weapon, and just have the plasma pistol holstered  lets face it, anybody who has the choice between gorechild and a plasma pistol is gonna chose gorechild >


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

morfangdakka said:


> Well it would have been nice if you have done a little research and posted some suggestions of what you had in mind.


Indeed it would have. I should have done that in my first post.

What inspired me to get moving was seeing this conversion here



















I really want something close to a suitably impressive action pose that reflects his awesomeness. I like the idea of a two-handed weapon, and the plasma pistol holstered (or maybe even wrist-mounted like Grey Knight bolters :grin. Maybe two blades attached to a staff of some kind, or just a really long chainaxe?



Dakingofchaos said:


> aye, gorechild is supposed to be a maaassive chainaxe, with teeth ripped out from huuuge dragons... a bog-standard chainaxe just doesnt fill gorechild's shoes imo  if i was converting kharn, (which playin tzeentch i probably wont) gorechild would have to be the centre of attention on the model, beatifully decorated with imperial guts and gibbles ^.^ i'd have it as a two handed weapon, and just have the plasma pistol holstered  lets face it, anybody who has the choice between gorechild and a plasma pistol is gonna chose gorechild >


I quite agree with you actually 

Any idea where I can find a two-handed chainaxe, or a weapon long enough to be converted to such? 

Maybe something like the staff on the Succubus, and then add the head of Gorechild to the top instead of the blade?


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

i am rather fond of your idea for the staff from Succubus, i think that would look great as it's quite an ornate handle, for the head of gorechild im not too sure, personally i think the axe head off the kharne model lets it down a bit, it doesnt strike me as "three spans across with teeth from ancient mica dragons" one idea might be the ork big choppa down below, its rather large, and i like the fact that it's double headed. I dont know if it would look out of place or cheesey though


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

What about a pose similar to astaroth








It gives the impression that he is about to split somone right down the middle. Heck Astaroth might be a good base model to use. Take the wings off and get some green stuff or brass etched pieces from forge world to replace the BA logos. A head swap and maybe an arm swap with something that has a bare arm and you're pretty much set.

You could even do a guardsman or SM wounded and kneeling before him, about to be sliced.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Dakingofchaos said:


> i am rather fond of your idea for the staff from Succubus, i think that would look great as it's quite an ornate handle, for the head of gorechild im not too sure, personally i think the axe head off the kharne model lets it down a bit, it doesnt strike me as "three spans across with teeth from ancient mica dragons" one idea might be the ork big choppa down below, its rather large, and i like the fact that it's double headed. I dont know if it would look out of place or cheesey though


Thats actually a good idea! It looks more like what I imagine Gorechild to be like anyway

I was kind of thinking of doing something like everyone's favorite crazy guy from Gears of War 2, Skorge












GrimzagGorwazza said:


> What about a pose similar to astaroth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:shok:

That... That is such an amazing idea! Some careful conversion work on Astaroth would produce an amazing result!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Aye, i think you've got a brilliant idea, Astaroth with skorges chainswory thing would look amazing! xD


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

The best Kharn conversion I have ever seen was done by a guy Called Dezart Fox.

Seach for his World eaters thread via advanced search.

Prepare to be amazed. Shame he never finished and then Disappeared from this board :/


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Orochi said:


> The best Kharn conversion I have ever seen was done by a guy Called Dezart Fox.
> 
> Seach for his World eaters thread via advanced search.
> 
> Prepare to be amazed. Shame he never finished and then Disappeared from this board :/


His Kharn is actually already linked to on the first page of this thread. 
Those who want to find the WE thread will actually need to advance search for dezartfox without the space.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I think I've got an idea of what I want to do now 

I shall have a go at putting it together and post some pics when I finish

Watch this space :victory:


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

I shall indeed  good luck!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I followed the link in his sig, still active apparently. http://www.timbotdesigns.com/


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Bit of an update guys. 

After having a look at the DE Succubus in the Hobby store, the staff is WAY too small to mount a Big Choppa on..

So after having a think for another suitable staff, I remembered the staff that comes with the Chaos Terminator Lord kit










Should be about the right size for what I want, and its long enough that I don't have to re-think my pose


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

As for parts to make kharn, the bezerker sprues are a great place to start. Add some forgeworld bodies and heads and you will be well on the way. The main things to include are his helm. As one of the few rational marine heroes he actually wears it. Plasma pistol. He uses it consistently but has no issues with dropping it to hack people to pieces more effectively. His left arm is bare. For this i would suggest chaos marauder arms. Suitably muscled. Then lots of battle damage and skull trophies.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> As for parts to make kharn, the bezerker sprues are a great place to start. Add some forgeworld bodies and heads and you will be well on the way. The main things to include are his helm. As one of the few rational marine heroes he actually wears it. Plasma pistol. He uses it consistently but has no issues with dropping it to hack people to pieces more effectively. His left arm is bare. For this i would suggest chaos marauder arms. Suitably muscled. Then lots of battle damage and skull trophies.


I was actually planning to use Kharn's head 

Since buying FW stuff is kinda expensive in New Zealand, I was just gonna use the Khorne Warrior of Chaos body (or I think thats what it's called, same body in the Kharn on the first page) instead. 

As for the arms, I'll have to look into that actually. Depends on whether I can get hold of some bits, or I might just end up buying the box for the bits anyway  Otherwise I'll just cut Gorechild from Kharn's bare arm and use that with a normal power armour arm

And yes, lots and lots of Skulls :grin:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

You mean this guy?








I use him as an enforcer/commisar in my traitor guard.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

shaantitus said:


> As one of the few rational marine heroes he actually wears it...


Did...did you just call Khârn 'rational'?!?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Sure Kharn is rational.

He does everything for a reason. 

The reason is either kill, maim, or burn. Or some combination thereof. 
:biggrin:


----------



## I_bring_chaos95 (Sep 12, 2010)

speaking as a follower of nurgle, i would build him on a chosen base then go from there


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> You mean this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, what helmet is that? Looks awesome 



Kreuger said:


> Sure Kharn is rational.
> 
> He does everything for a reason.
> 
> ...


:laugh: Touché 
I do think I will sig that actually

Consider yourself sigged! k:


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I actually loveeee the possessed looking kharn on the first page. thats an amazing idea and he looks quite mean indeed.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

On the subject of Kharn and Rational. How do you think it would go, sitting down with him to discuss philosophy, or the decor of the sitting room?


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> On the subject of Kharn and Rational. How do you think it would go, sitting down with him to discuss philosophy, or the decor of the sitting room?


As long as you don't end up disagreeing with him, I think you MIGHT be fine :laugh:

Just smile and nod until he leaves......


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

just curious for updates, have you began the building process yet?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

shaantitus said:


> On the subject of Kharn and Rational. How do you think it would go, sitting down with him to discuss philosophy...


Philosophy Teacher: "So, Khârn, when you gaze into the abyss, the abyss also...what?"
Khârn: _"KILL! MAIM! BURN! KILL! MAIM! BURN!"_
P.T.: Almost, almost. How about this: I know nothing except...what?
Khârn: Skulls for the Skull Throne!
P.T.: "Hmm, not exactly. I don't think you've quite got the hang of this yet. Try this: I think, therefore...?"
Khârn: "Erm...erm...kill, maim, burn?"
P.T.: _*facepalm*_


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Go easy on the poor guy Svartmetall, he was lobotomized. I'd like to see you try to discuss philosophy whilst missing half your brain. I can barely manage it with a whole one.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Dakingofchaos said:


> just curious for updates, have you began the building process yet?


Sadly not 

Cash is a bit tight, so I havnt been able to get the kits I need to start building. I'm hoping by next week or so I'll be able to get the kits I need


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Ah yes, that old Cartesian axiom, "I think therefore kill, maim, burn."

To which, I'm sure Voltaire replied, "Common sense is not so blood for the blood god."


Isn't civil discourse exciting?


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

A question for everyone:

Does anyone know of a suitable Chaos replacement for the Big Choppa?
Finding a Big Choppa around here is hard with the lack of bit stores (to my knowledge) in New Zealand, and I really dont want to have to by the kit just for the Big Choppa. Does anyone have a realistic Chaos replacement?


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

EBAY!!!!!  
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_tr..._nkw=ork+big+choppa&_sacat=See-All-Categories
all sorts of auctions for them ^.^


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Maybe the chaos lord chainfist trimmed down on a haft.

Example from B&K.

Maybe on the chaos lord staff.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Kreuger said:


> Maybe the chaos lord chainfist trimmed down on a haft.
> 
> Example from B&K.
> 
> ...


Hmmm Interesting idea actually 

That could just work, and it's convenient cause I want the staff from the Sorcerer kit anyway


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm looking forward to seeing this come to fruition... could be tempted to make my own Kharn model, though I loved that exemplar you posted on the firts page with that really grusome-looking Kharn. That's the Betrayer I always imagine!

Juxtapositioned philosophical Kharn... I'd love to see him in Monty Python's Philosophy Match, heh.

Also reminded me of the random idea me and my mate had where we once spent the better part of an hour discussing the idea that the World Eater's weren't only psychotic killing machines, they were also the greatest wedding planners in the entire galaxy, and why this appealed to the Big Red Angry God so much.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Actually, I imagine a philosophy debate and _Kharn_ getting frustrated because the philosopher doesn't 'get' what it means to be a Khorne worshipper:

Kharn: *facepalm* No, you don't understand. There are no deeper issues, no alternate meanings for discussion. There's not even a _why_. All that matters is that I kill, maim and/or burn. As much as possible. That is the only point to my existence and the only one I will follow.
Philosopher: But... surely your destructive tenancies stem from Nietzsche's hypothesis that existence is pointless in the grand scheme of things, and ergo your wanton carnage is really of no consequence?
Kharn: No... it's because Khorne wants a throne eight hundred leagues high, made entirely out of skulls, atop a mountain of eternal height, also made entirely from skulls. And the only way to _get_ those skulls is to decapitate motherfuckers.
Philosopher: But _why_ does Khorne demand such a tribute?
Kharn: Because you idiots waste too much time fluttering your mouth-flaps while your skull is attached to the rest of you, instead of killing, maiming and/or burning! *gorechild*
Philosopher: That's circular logi-GAK


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Another update for everyone, I've purchased the Chaos Lord kit and the Khorne Champion of Chaos kit so I'll be working on a conversion over the next week or so

Pictures to come soon


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

Dawnstar said:


>


i used that staff for a big thunder hammer  its pretty easy to convert 

as for a body, you could use this model, one of the warhammer fantasy beserkers arms, a chainaxe and a headswap...


----------



## allisalie (Dec 10, 2010)

im working on a kharn atm... will post pics as soon as its done. using grim as a base moddel.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

DijnsK said:


> i used that staff for a big thunder hammer  its pretty easy to convert
> 
> as for a body, you could use this model, one of the warhammer fantasy beserkers arms, a chainaxe and a headswap...


Great minds think alike. I do indeed plan on using a combination of the staff and a few other pieces from the Lord kit as a Gorechild conversion.

As far as the body, Im going to use this one











On the 1st and 2nd pages are basically what I plan to do as far as modeling a decent Kharn


----------

